# 8dp3dt blood so scared!!!



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi everyone 
I'm really panicking a bit, I've just been to the loo and as I wiped there was some dark think mucous type blood, I'm hoping this is implantation but I'm not so sure?!? Is 8dp3dt a bit late for an implantation bleed? I'm so scared it's all over!! Heartbroken  
Xx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

If your 8dp3dt and it hasn't implanted you would be near the time AF would arrive? 

This could be your period coming or it could just be a little bleed unfortunately you will have to wait and see  try not to panic too much. Can you ring your clinic and ask them for advice? I think your actually supposed to ring them if this happens. They may suggest you increase your progesterone. 

I really hope it all turns out ok, my thoughts are with you but please ring the clinic


----------



## KateBoothby (May 30, 2012)

Hi I had spotting both times about 8/9 days past and it was mucus type so fingers crossed xx


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for replying ladies, my spotting has turned to red af blood this morning so I guess it's over, I have tried my clinic but keep getting answer machine, I'm not sure weather to carry on with the progesterone I don't really see any point now?!?


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry

The exact thing happened to me and I stopped taking the progesterone and sulked. With hindsight I should have rang the clinic for advice before stopping but I don't know what they could have done. 

I don't have have frozen embies do you?


----------



## ClaraIVF (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you suzylee and sorry that it's happened to you too!
And yes thank god we have two frozen 3day embryos, that's all I'm clinging onto at the moment!!
Xx


----------



## suzylee (Oct 5, 2012)

That's great  your journey isn't over you still have 2 embies. I know its heartbreaking when it doesn't work but having a back up plan certainly takes the edge off.


----------



## Anna1981 (May 26, 2014)

Hi Clara, I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through. I have had exactly the same thing happen to me on Friday. I was 6dp5dt and have been bleeding heavily ever since. I just know my body and know it hasn't worked. I feel heartbroken too and despite my husband & few friends that know being brilliant, very alone. Do you have good support around you? I have been advised by the nurses to carry on with progesterone twice daily until I do the test on 3rd June which seems like a lifetime away and almost like it'd be better to know for definite now so as not to have that glimmer of hope still. Have you managed to get through your clinic? Sending you love, you're not on your own x


----------

